# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  |!¤*'~`(( قـصـــة القــدس ))`~'*¤!|

## هدوء عاصف

*القُدس في عُيوننا* 

*في كل لقاء .. سنكون مع معلومات خفيفة عن القدس*
*دعوة للجميع لمعرفة كل شيء عن القدس*






*(( المعلومة الثانية ))* 
*|!¤*'~`(( قـصـــة القــدس ))`~'*¤!|* 







** 



*القدس مدينة أنشئها وسكنها اليبوسيون من شعب كنعان في الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد ،*  


*وتوافدت إليها الهجرات على مر العصور ، فلم تخلُ من ذكرها مخطوطة أثرية أو كتاب مقدس ..*





** 




*تعرضت القدس للغــزو والتدميــر على يد الفراعنـــة واليهــود والاشوريين والبابليين والفرس واليونان والورمان ،* 


*إلى أن فتحها المسلمون صلحاً عام 636 م ، لتستمر القدس في كنف الدولة الاسلامية ، إلى أن* 




*احتلها الصليبيون عام 1099 م ببحر من الدماء سالت فيهِ دماء سبعين ألف قتيل في ساحات الأقصى ،*



*وعاثو فيها قرابة تسعين عاماً إلى أن تحررت على يد القائد المسلم صلاح الدين الأيوبي* 






** 




*مع الحرب العالميـــة الأولى وسقوط الخلافة ، وقعت القدس بيد الانتداب البريطاني*  


*الذي سهل قيام دولة صهيونية احتلت تحت ظل حرابة شطراً من المدينة عام 1948 ،* 


*وطردت سكانها بمجازر لا تنمحي من الذاكرة المحزونة لهذِ الأرض .. }* 



*وفي عام 1967 م اكتمل حول رقبتها الطــوق إذ احتل الصهاينة كامل أجزائها فأعلنوها عاصمة لدولتهم ،*  


*وأطلقو فيها يد الخراب ...* 




** 











*المرجع : كتاب القدس المدينة والحكاية ،،*

----------


## الكرمل

القدس في العيون .... نفنى ولا تهوووووون 
اشكرك اخي هدوء عاصف على هذه المعلومات عن مدينة القدس الشريف راجياً من الله ان يبلغنا ذاك اليوم الذي نصلي فيه في القدس ... ونسمع  صوت الآذان واجراس الكنائس تدق في قدسنا الشريف ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعريف رائع بمدينة القدس .. معلومات قيمة .. ~ هدوء عاصف~  .. كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الجبار ..ننتظر المزيد والمزيد 
*... 
دموع الغصون*

----------

